# Good lining drills?



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey guys I am having a little trouble with blind retrieves.

My dog will take a straight line about 25 percent of the time, the rest he tends to veer to the left. I heel and handle him from the left side which is probably why he goes that way.

I have tried dropping a straight line of dummies to a pile and sending him for those. He does well, but we can only do it once or twice a week because of repition and boredom.

I know next to nothing about handling drills, my knowledge is limited to text that I have read.

I'm looking for some techniques and drills for lining and handling.

He does very well with the baseball configuration when he can see the pile,but is a little hesitant when he can't. I have also used the "I" pattern.

Thanks for the input


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Have you tried having your dog walk with you as you drop the dummies? That way he "sees" there out there. Also, if you can, use a mowed path, this helps keep them straight. I would advise not to try "true" blinds until he is proficient on lining and baseball at various ranges. You can also try setting a cone out at the end or line with a tree or other landmark they can use as a reference until he becomes more trustworthy of "your" line.

I would reiterate don't set him up for failure. Don't send him on the blinds if he hasn't mastered the lining. I am going through the same thing with my female. There are some other techniques I know that take too long to type. give me a call

594-3412

Mike


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input Taddy.

When I set it up, I have him heel next to me as I drop the dummies. I place a white 5 gallon bucket at the end of the line and drop a few there. He does pretty well in that scenario, but when I remove the bucket he is a little hesitant.

I guess it will come with time, I haven't worked with him on this stuff very much in the past so it's all still new.

I don't have access to any land that I can mow a path on right now, unless you know of something? I know a guy that takes his snowblower out during the winter and blasts some paths through some snow banks. He has a dog that takes very straight lines and handles very well.

I agree with not setting him up for failure. There's nothing worse than a confused dog and an angry handler. 

I guess I will have to use some patience and keep with it.

I have finals coming up soon, but I will try and give you call sometime.

Have you heard anything more about the meeting on May 5th for the new club?


----------

